

Ex-Shell president sees $5 gas in 2012 - chailatte
http://money.cnn.com/2010/12/27/markets/oil_commodities/index.htm

======
erreon
Good, maybe it'll bring some faster innovation to the automotive market.

It would also have some implications for more developers or startups who would
jump at building tools for finding things to do locally or maybe even vacation
car pooling type services.

